# Boot Camp & Périphérique de stockage externe



## micka260 (28 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac mini ... uniquement pour la partie jeux vidéo ...
Et ... je crois que Boot Camp est allergique aux périphériques externe.

En fait ma config est la suivante :
Mac mini avec 128Go et OS X dessus.
Dossier /home/ sur SSD externe 500Go thunderbolt 3
Dossier /Application/ sur SSD externe 500Go thunderbolt 3 (Via lien symbolique)

Je ne peux donc pas utiliser mon Mac mini sans mon petit SSD externe car il contient des fichiers important au fonctionnement, mais je veux tout de même installer Boot Camp, comment faire ?

Merci,

*Note de la modération :* rien à voir dans macOS, on déménage dans la bonne section.


----------



## Locke (28 Juillet 2020)

micka260 a dit:


> J'aimerai installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac mini ... uniquement pour la partie jeux vidéo ...


Déjà, c'est mal parti, si tu comptes jouer à des jeux récents sans une carte graphique, c'est peine perdue. Avant de te lancer, tu dois aller sur le site officiel de chaque éditeur d'un jeu pour connaître les matériels minimum requis.


micka260 a dit:


> Et ... je crois que Boot Camp est allergique aux périphériques externe.


Par défaut, n'importe quelle version d'Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas que le disque dur interne soit partitionné et en aucun cas la présence de tout matériel USB. Si dans son interface il précise qu'il faut utiliser une clé USB pour créer un support de démarrage ou stocker les pilotes/drivers, ce sera la seule possibilité offerte.


micka260 a dit:


> Je ne peux donc pas utiliser mon Mac mini sans mon petit SSD externe car il contient des fichiers important au fonctionnement, mais je veux tout de même installer Boot Camp, comment faire ?


Dans ton cas de figure, rien, tu ne pourras jamais installer une version de Windows !


----------



## Locke (29 Juillet 2020)

micka260 a dit:


> mais je veux tout de même installer Boot Camp, comment faire ?


Si tu y tiens tellement, ta seule possibilité est celle-ci... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...et aucun problème avec le dernier fichier .iso 2004.


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2020)

Salut,



Locke a dit:


> Déjà, c'est mal parti, si tu comptes jouer à des jeux récents sans une carte graphique, c'est peine perdue. Avant de te lancer, tu dois aller sur le site officiel de chaque éditeur d'un jeu pour connaître les matériels minimum requis.


Oui il s'agit de jeu léger  pas de grande performance demandé ...

D'accord donc la seul solution viable reste la machine virtuelle  merci


----------



## Locke (30 Juillet 2020)

micka260 a dit:


> D'accord donc la seul solution viable reste la machine virtuelle  merci


Eh oui, mais pour jouer, ne t'attends pas à des miracles.


----------



## micka260 (30 Juillet 2020)

Ah oui pour jouer la machine virtuel c'est une catastrophe ... 
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.


----------

